# Tucker And His Man Cave



## Torty Mom (Jun 13, 2011)

I am so proud, he has been working on this tunnel for about a week. I cannot feel the end. He seriously works on this for hours and hours. It's so cute seeing his little legs flicking dirt out his big 'ole cave. He has tunneled under the bricks that go around the enclosure. So he is either trying to get to the food growing just past the wood, or he is trying to make a break for it!

He looks very proud of himself!! "Yep, I dug a cave, it's awesome I know!" 

It was about 78F and 60% humidity in the cave, when I checked it this afternoon. 

Isn't he cute!! That is Squirts butt in the flower pot next to Tucker.

View attachment 9020


View attachment 9021


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2011)

It really is cute to watch them digging, and working so hard at it...but I'm sure glad none of mine has ever decided to do it!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 13, 2011)

To make matters worse it's all in vain, because I am going to have to fill it in tonight, because I can no longer reach him. So I am sure he will start all over again!  Poor Tucker!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 13, 2011)

It is a good idea to kinda control their burrow, at my old place I had a burrow dug by one of my CDT that was over ten feet deep, and it actually went into the neighbors yard, it also collapsed during a heavy rainy winter. so I had to go and dig him out.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Missy (Jun 13, 2011)

Well at least he got a good work out  He is adorable by the way


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice tort!

I would be so worried about my guys digging burrows. I couldn't imagine a burrow 10 feet! That's insane.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 13, 2011)

So, the cave has been filled, curious to see what he does tomorrow morning, too bad I'll be at work! It took 4 garden shovel size scoops to fill it up! I packed it pretty good. I feel kinda bad doing it, but I had no choice. It went down and to the left at about a 60 degree angle and at least 14 inches long. I stuck one of my quilting rulers down the hole. Poor dude, all that work, I feel really guilty!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 14, 2011)

This morning he wasn't the least bit interested. My husband said he went straight to it, looked around, bumped his nose on it and then went and took a nap in the flower pot hide! I'm wondering if he will start to did in the same spot or start another one some place else!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 14, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> This morning he wasn't the least bit interested. My husband said he went straight to it, looked around, bumped his nose on it and then went and took a nap in the flower pot hide! I'm wondering if he will start to did in the same spot or start another one some place else!!!



Sounds like a few men on my "crew" at work ....


Great Pics ! 

JD~


----------



## 68merc (Jun 14, 2011)

My 2 don't seem the least interested in digging. They are in the backyard for the last 4 days. They have choices in what hide, seems they like the tightest one of.


----------



## terryo (Jun 14, 2011)

Those were great pictures. Poor guy....all that work for nothing.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 14, 2011)

He is the only one interested in digging. He is also the biggest. I really felt bad, but apparently he could care less! I have enough hides in there for everyone to have their own, plus a big huge cave. I was surprised when he started digging next to the flower pot hide, and went under and behind it. I had a real hard time getting him out. It'll be interesting to see if he starts another one. 

Thanks everyone for looking and my little guy!! Lou has not done any digging, he is way to busy sun tanning! LOL!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 15, 2011)

So,Torty Mom.... when is "Tucker Tort" moving in da' fridge....?
It's a priority to have a fridge in the Man cave" .....
( right next to the vice of course" ) 
JD~

.Tell him , gotta......keep digging'...............


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 15, 2011)

Aww poor guy all that work, thats why I haven't stopped Vegas, he is about 6 feet down right now..


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 15, 2011)

JD ~ he must have heard you because he started digging again this afternoon. Ugh! Now he wants some Budlight and a TV!

D'marcus, that's big!!! Have you read some of the posts on RV's burrow? Tom actually went into it as it was that BIG!!!

Thank goodness my little guy is tiny, so I can some what control it. He is about 3.5".


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 15, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> JD ~ he must have heard you because he started digging again this afternoon. Ugh! Now he wants some Budlight and a TV!
> 
> D'marcus, that's big!!! Have you read some of the posts on RV's burrow? Tom actually went into it as it was that BIG!!!
> 
> Thank goodness my little guy is tiny, so I can some what control it. He is about 3.5".



Yes I have and RV's burrow is very impressive. Hopefully once he starts to make that right turn I will crawl down in it and snap a few photos..


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, you know of course we will want to see the pictures!! I like your avatar picture of your daughter and Vegas. Super cute!!


----------



## 68merc (Jun 17, 2011)

Just when I was saying my torts don't dig here is what I found today...
Its inside their outdoor enclosure that I put in the garden a few weeks back.









Thing 1 is the only one digging so far.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 17, 2011)

Doesn't that always happen!! Just when you say something doesn't happen then Bam, it happens!! So funny!!! 

He has already been back at it and has about 4 inches dug. Little turkey. This is what I came home to yesterday. He was a mud mess!! I guess a dirty tortie is a happy tortie!


----------

